# Hawaii Reviews for June 2010



## billhall (Jun 19, 2010)

June 2010 Hawaii Reviews


----------



## billhall (Jun 19, 2010)

*Mauna Loa Village by the Sea, Big Island, 5/15/10*

*New Review *


Mauna Loa Village by the Sea 
Reviewer:  [Name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 19, 2010)

*Kuhio Banyan Club, Oahu, 5/18/10*

*New Review *


Kuhio Banyan Club 
Reviewer:  Susan Lopez​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 19, 2010)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Villas,Maui, 5/7/10*

*New Review *


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Villas 
Reviewer:  Victoria & William White​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 19, 2010)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Villas, Maui, 5/15/10*

*New Review *


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Villas 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 19, 2010)

*Cliffs Resort, Kauai, 12/1/09*

*New Review *


Cliffs Resort 
Reviewer:  John Fornal​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 19, 2010)

*Makai Club Cottages, Kauai, 5/28/10*

*New Review *


Makai Club Cottages 
Reviewer:  Guy Hanson​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 19, 2010)

*Kauai Beach Villas, Kauai, 5/22/10*

*New Review *


Kauai Beach Villas 
Reviewer: Dave Slater​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 19, 2010)

*Makai Club at Princeville, Kauai, 5/28/10*

*New Review *


Makai Club at Princeville 
Reviewer:  Guy Hanson​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 19, 2010)

*HGVC Kings' Land Resort, Big Island, 10/24/09*

*New Review *


HGVC Kings' Land Resort 
Reviewer:  MeriJean Seward​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 19, 2010)

*WorldMark Kapaa Shore, Kauai, 6/5/10*

*New Review *


WorldMark Kapaa Shore 
Reviewer:  Guy Hanson​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 19, 2010)

*Kahana Falls, Maui, 5/8/10*

*New Review *


Kahana Falls 
Reviewer: Scott and Elma Watson​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 19, 2010)

*Pahio at Bali Hai Villas , Kauai, 4/04/10*

*New Review *


Pahio at Bali Hai Villas 
Reviewer: Larry Garter​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 19, 2010)

*Kahana Falls, Maui, 5/29/10*

*New Review *


Kahana Falls 
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 19, 2010)

*Point at Poipu, Kauai, 5/31/10*

*New Review *


Point at Poipu 
Reviewer: Will Hickman​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 19, 2010)

*Lawai Beach Resort, Kauai, 6/6/10*

*New Review *


Lawai Beach Resort 
Reviewer: Will Hickman​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 20, 2010)

*Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas, Kauai,6/5/10*

*New Review *


Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 20, 2010)

*Cliffs Resort, Kauai, 6/4/10*

*New Review *


Cliffs Resort 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 23, 2010)

*Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas, Kauai,5/1/10*

*New Review *


Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer: Janna Newman​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 23, 2010)

*Maui Schooner, Maui, 6/27/09*

*New Review *


Maui Schooner 
Reviewer: Thomas & Joyce Carslay​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jun 28, 2010)

*Kahana Beach Vacation Club, Maui, 5/22/10*

*New Review *


Kahana Beach Vacation Club 
Reviewer:  Craig and Georgia Boehlke​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

